# I get motion sickness after watching my goPro vids.



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought a new goPro camera the other day. I've done a couple rides with it, but I also put the chest mount on and played in my local pickup Hockey game. Seemed like I would get great footage like that.

After returning home and watching the hockey vids I became nauseous. Ha! There was too much moving around like one of those 1st person shooter games. 

Maybe I need to adjust the camera settings? Seemed like the recommended settings were 720p and 60fps? 

I'm still trying to figure out how to compress the video and upload it. I've tried avidemux and pitivi since they're readily available on my linux OS.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't watch most of the videos posted around here for the same reason.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

can you do helmet mounted? From the videos Ive seen, the helmet mounts are a lot more stable. I get motion sick most of the time as well. If I watch videos, try to keep them short....


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Funny. I thought I was the only one with that issue.


Magura


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

chest mount is the least jolty. are you shooting in 720 at 60fps? try shooting in 1080 at 30fps, that takes a bit of the "crispness" out and helps the video not look so "roller coaster-y"


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

I really avoided trying mountain biking for a very long time, in part of my vertigo concerns (I've had 1-2 inner ear infections every year for probably 15 years--I can't scuba dive, because of it...and roller coasters that go up and down, no way!)...that, and my fears of dodging trees). I've been pleasantly surprised to not have issues. That said, I can't watch a lot of online mountain-biking videos because they make me queasy! Oddly enough, the early sequences of The Hunger Games that bothered so many didn't bother me either time I saw it in the theater, but on our TV...ick, totally puketastic!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I get sick, period, watching anyones home made bike videos.


----------



## JGlaze (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has this problem! I have ridden for years and can't watch helmet cams for more than 30 seconds. Too bad, I'd love to shoot some footage to watch later.....


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Do the chest mount on your mountain bike and you'll be fine. Your body moves and turns too much side to side when skating, your head turns and moves too much when biking but movement through your chest stays relatively smooth.

I can only watch chest mounted and low rear facing angled mtb videos. Don't know why with that last one but thems the breaks.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

vids from head tube mounts are the smoothest. amazingly smooth and pleasant to watch.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Mounting the camera somewhere on the bike definitely reduces the motion sickness thing - having one thing stationary in the frame gives you a point of reference. I like mounting mine on the top tube facing forward or back, both look good. Also mix in a few stationary camera shots, really those are the best, but it sure takes a lot longer to put together a video if you have to keep riding past a stationary camera!






Snip n case from Jisch on Vimeo.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I'll have to give them a shot.


----------



## rsolti13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I also noticed that once I got home and pressed play in Quicktime. I was really disappointed, the video was VERY choppy. I still proceeded to upload into iMovie, which I'm glad I did. In iMovie there is an option to further stabilize the video...which I did. I completed editing the movie and exported as Quicktime....totally different look. I would say you need to edit it properly first before casting judgement. I recorded 720p/48fps and it is very smooth now.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Funny, I thought it was just me too. I don't seem to get sick watching the ones shot from head tube mounts. I don't see how this could possibly solve your hockey video problem, though. Maybe stable video from a tripod mount on the sidelines with some short first person clips mixed in? The mtb videos done like that don't make me nauseous either.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that the fisheye effect is responsible for this too. I have experimented with videos taken with a fisheye convertor (not with a go procamera though) and they seem to be more palatable after some barrel distortion correction.

Before:





After:


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

I was wondering if the fisheye could have been part of the problem.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the stationary shots are a big help to break up the first person angles. I have a tripod mount and a mini tripod that also straps to tree branches so I can play with angles on my stationary shots.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I couldn't disagree more with the people who have said chest mount is better. Only the rare person who has their chest mount stabilized through extra straps produces non-shaky footage. The chest mount seems to produce the least watchable footage there is due to shaking. I find that the helmet mounts stabilize the image the best but provide a sort of mundane viewpoint. 

Nate is right, throw in plenty of non-POV shots and it will help your finished videos a lot.

StiHacka, do you recommend a particular program for the fisheye correction?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> StiHacka, do you recommend a particular program for the fisheye correction?


I promised to post my post processing experiments in one of the POV camera threads but I failed to do so. Being a cheapskate, I am playing mostly with open source stuff - vdub + barrel distortion filter by Emilio Ferrari Video Filters - Emiliano Ferrari with the two parameters being set to -0.05 to provide best results with my lens. You should be able to use any video editing software that supports vdub plugins though, vdub is a little "hardcore" and requires some configuration steps if you want to open .mov and produce mpegs in avi containers.


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't get motion sick, but I always try to "correct" when I see myself going off line. I'll start leaning in my chair, it's kind of funny. This is only when I see videos when I had the helmet cam on obviously.


----------



## mykill84 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tape it to your face. Only way to get a GoPro to perform.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Tell me this one doesn't make you sick!

Sep 1, 2012 7:48am | Facebook


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

PinkGorillaCycles said:


> Tell me this one doesn't make you sick!
> 
> Sep 1, 2012 7:48am | Facebook


Didn't really bother me, and I watched the whole thing to see if it would. Then again, I'm used to watching my shaky chest strap mount mtb footage, which is even worse than most because I'm a female cyclist, which means extra bouncy footage. 

One thing I like about the chest mount is that I was able to hear your heartbeat. I've heard the same thing on mtb videos posted by male cyclists. I tried moving my chest strap mount up as high as it will go, which places the plastic plate right over my heart (I think), but I still couldn't hear my heartbeat on the video from my last mtb ride. Oh well, I guess the heavy breathing will have to do as a reliable indicator of how hard I'm working on a climb.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> vids from head tube mounts are the smoothest. amazingly smooth and pleasant to watch.


I noticed the same thing. Yet I still got a complaint from someone who said the footage gave them motion sickness. This was a video of a road ride up a steep climb. You can't win. It doesn't matter whether it's helmet mount, head tube mount, handlebar mount, or chest strap mount. Some people are just more sensitive than others when it comes to motion, I guess.

Whatever you do, avoid YouTube's video stabilizer! One of my subscribers tried it on a road climb up a steep hill. It was helmet cam footage. The stabilizer software completely removed all rocking that you would associate with climbing a hill on a bicycle. It made his video look like he was driving slowly up the hill in a car. It also distorted the edges of the picture. I let him know about that, and he removed it. I think there's better software out there for stabilizing videos.

Another bad thing about YouTube's stabilizer is that it distorts any captions or Garmin data overlays you put on your video, making them unreadable or almost unreadable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have played with the stabilizer in Sony Vegas and it does a pretty good job, but the problem there is that the end product has a smaller frame than most "standard" videos. The end result is that the final product doesn't occupy the whole screen when you watch it in full screen. The frame usually winds up being square, but the exact shape depends on how much motion is in the clip.

You can force a widescreen format with the software, but in that case you wind up cutting out a bunch in the vertical perspective, which can mess with final quality. You can do it, but applying the stabilizer requires a bit of work after the fact so you have a consistent end product.


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> I couldn't disagree more with the people who have said chest mount is better. Only the rare person who has their chest mount stabilized through extra straps produces non-shaky footage. The chest mount seems to produce the least watchable footage there is due to shaking. I find that the helmet mounts stabilize the image the best but provide a sort of mundane viewpoint.
> 
> Nate is right, throw in plenty of non-POV shots and it will help your finished videos a lot.
> 
> StiHacka, do you recommend a particular program for the fisheye correction?


Nice tie.


----------



## Rabbit7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it a hardtail in the first vid.


----------

